# Have you ever had a pax not wake up?



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Last week I had a single female pax after bar hours. I picked her up in downtown Omaha and took her to West Omaha around a 15 mile 25 min ride. She is in her mid 20's.
The pax passed out/feel asleep in the back seat slumped over, the only thing holding her up was the seat belt. When I arrived at her house she was out. I tried yelling her name and clapping my hands loudly to wake her, but she would not wake up. I tried to ring her doorbell to see if someone was home to help me out bit no one would answer. After approximately 10 minutes I decided to call 911 and have the police come help me because there was no way I was going to touch her to wake her up. 
After waiting 20 minutes an officer shows up and he was able to wake her after shaking the holly shit out of her. A few more officers arrive along with a fire truck and an ambulance. Everyone except for a few officers seemed pretty annoyed that I called.
What would you have done?


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Dear Penthouse Forum,

You're not gonna believe this, but as I'm a triple amputee albino Uber driver, I can't believe it myself...


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well that couldn't have been any less helpfull.


----------



## uberguytampa (Aug 19, 2015)

Haha i don't know but calling the police seems a little extreme.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

uberAdam78 said:


> Well that couldn't have been any less helpfull.


Just filling in until you get your Philippines CSR response.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

You did the right thing by not touching her. You never know what the response would be. I would have kept the meter running and calling out her name louder and louder while opening the car door with the hope that the interior light, air, and noise combination would eventually work. You can also try calling her over the phone. If nothing works, I could have called the non emergency police number and ended the trip after they get her out.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

You did the right thing, she could have had alcohol poisoning,either call cops or drop off at hospital. They are trained to deal with this, you aren't.


----------



## rcinatl (Apr 5, 2015)

For the future, maybe add smelling salts to your supply kit of water, mints, candy, etc, etc -


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ayad said:


> You did the right thing by not touching her. You never know what the response would be. I would have kept the meter running and calling out her name louder and louder while opening the car door with the hope that the interior light, air, and noise combination would eventually work. You can also try calling her over the phone. If nothing works, I could have called the non emergency police number and ended the trip after they get her out.


I actually did try to call her phone but that didn't work either.
The non emergency number instructed me to hang up and call 911 if you have to have officer assistance. 
911 operator said because she was unresponsive that the medical unit also had to be sent to check on her.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Calling the Police was the right thing to do. Had you touched her, there could have been problems. The ambulance and firetruck was the decision of some higher-up. No one should be unhappy with you over their showing up. One Police car likely was all that was necessary to treat this matter. As someone already has stated: the Police are trained to deal with this sort of thing. A rideshare driver _ain't._


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

rcinatl said:


> For the future, maybe add smelling salts to your supply kit of water, mints, candy, etc, etc -


splash her with her free uber water..


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I see the word decent on your avatar. You lived up to your name and did the right thing. All kidding aside - good move.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

You did exactly what was most appropriate. Yell at her. Call her phone. And since she still didn't wake up, call the police. This is a case that should be a lesson for other drivers to be mentally prepared and know what to do in similar circumstances.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rcinatl said:


> For the future, maybe add smelling salts to your supply kit of water, mints, candy, etc, etc -


The ammonia ones WILL get you going. I have them in my first aid kit.

A shoulder shake would be acceptable. No one would say that's out of line and if it's on dashcam you're covered. After all, if a pax had a heart attack you wouldn't want to sit around waiting for police rather than do CPR would you?

This absolute rule of NO TOUCHING needs to go out the window if you have someone who is possibly unconscious. You need to ascertain quickly if they really are or are just asleep, not fart around clapping hands and calling phones.

IMNSHO


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Police are the best move in that scenario.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The ammonia ones WILL get you going. I have them in my first aid kit.
> 
> A shoulder shake would be acceptable. No one would say that's out of line and if it's on dashcam you're covered. After all, if a pax had a heart attack you wouldn't want to sit around waiting for police rather than do CPR would you?
> 
> ...


There have been cases of Uber drivers accused of sexual assault for doing similar touching. Do you really want to be pointing out to your dashcam to claim your innocence AFTER your mug shot and your full name have been all over the newspapers and sites, you have spent days in jail and you have been deactivated (which at that point will be the least of your concerns) ?


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> After all, if a pax had a heart attack you wouldn't want to sit around waiting for police rather than do CPR would you?


Not so clear. Just ask the medical professionals that have been sued after they stopped when they saw a car accident on the highway and provided first aid to an injured person. It's what this stupid legal system has turned us into.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

It depends on the jurisdiction. Most states have good samaritan laws that protect people who give reasonable assistance if they believe a person is injured, ill or in peril. In some areas it's only trained personnel, in others (like here in Nevada) it carries over to lay persons. I agree, the OP did the correct thing...although I assume he didn't get a tip


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

OP did exactly the right thing. And, the meter runs until the moron has been removed from the vehicle. Never forget that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> There have been cases of Uber drivers accused of sexual assault for doing similar touching. Do you really want to be pointing out to your dashcam to claim your innocence AFTER your mug shot and your full name have been all over the newspapers and sites, you have spent days in jail and you have been deactivated (which at that point will be the least of your concerns) ?


If someone wants to claim something they can do that anyway. I'd rather try to make sure someone is not dying or brain damaged because I waste time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Not so clear. Just ask the medical professionals that have been sued after they stopped when they saw a car accident on the highway and provided first aid to an injured person. It's what this stupid legal system has turned us into.


So you would let someone die rather than give CPR to avoid a frivolous lawsuit?


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If someone wants to claim something they can do that anyway. I'd rather try to make sure someone is not dying or brain damaged because I waste time.


There is claiming and claiming. Somebody that just says so, is a totally sober oldish man, and once he regains consciousness seems angry at you because you took wrong turns that made the ride longer, is one thing. A very attractive, young, intoxicated to the point of having passed out female that wakes up with your hands touching her body, is another. If she imagines that you really did something inappropriate, and drunk people are not always sensible, the police may first believe her story until you can subsequently prove she was lying. And by then you are toast.

I concede you said this absolute rule of no touching. And nothing should be absolute. So I agree with you that it should not be you should never ever touch any passenger.

However, the OP mentions the case of a passed out "single female" in her mid 20's. The type of passenger that: a) May imagine that she was being abused when the driver would just be trying to wake her up; and b) Somebody that the police may believe about such a scenario of abuse having occurred. In that case, I think he did the right thing by not touching her.

As to how he knew she was "single", that is still not clear


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

uberguytampa said:


> Haha i don't know but calling the police seems a little extreme.


What should he have done, then? Dump her onto the sidewalk? Drive around the city with the meter running until she woke up (could be a form of kidnapping)? I think he did the right thing. She could have been drugged or OD'd or something like that. She may have needed medical attention.


----------



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

Should of kept driving around the block with lights on,a.c on , and music loud and you yelling her name and braking hard so it jerk her small little body in tell it eventually breaks her neck then call 911 and tell them you might of accidently killed your pax...


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

[QUOTE="uberdriver, post: 430524, member: 
As to how he knew she was "single", that is still not clear[/QUOTE]

I guess I should of used the word "solo" meaning only one pax. 
I wasn't implying I knew her relationship status. Lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

uberAdam78 said:


> Last week I had a single female pax after bar hours. I picked her up in downtown Omaha and took her to West Omaha around a 15 mile 25 min ride. She is in her mid 20's.
> The pax passed out/feel asleep in the back seat slumped over, the only thing holding her up was the seat belt. When I arrived at her house she was out. I tried yelling her name and clapping my hands loudly to wake her, but she would not wake up. I tried to ring her doorbell to see if someone was home to help me out bit no one would answer. After approximately 10 minutes I decided to call 911 and have the police come help me because there was no way I was going to touch her to wake her up.
> After waiting 20 minutes an officer shows up and he was able to wake her after shaking the holly shit out of her. A few more officers arrive along with a fire truck and an ambulance. Everyone except for a few officers seemed pretty annoyed that I called.
> What would you have done?


Cops were just pissed off because there were no donuts available at the scene. Next time, buy donuts.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

uberAdam78 said:


> Last week I had a single female pax after bar hours. I picked her up in downtown Omaha and took her to West Omaha around a 15 mile 25 min ride. She is in her mid 20's.
> The pax passed out/feel asleep in the back seat slumped over, the only thing holding her up was the seat belt. When I arrived at her house she was out. I tried yelling her name and clapping my hands loudly to wake her, but she would not wake up. I tried to ring her doorbell to see if someone was home to help me out bit no one would answer. After approximately 10 minutes I decided to call 911 and have the police come help me because there was no way I was going to touch her to wake her up.
> After waiting 20 minutes an officer shows up and he was able to wake her after shaking the holly shit out of her. A few more officers arrive along with a fire truck and an ambulance. Everyone except for a few officers seemed pretty annoyed that I called.
> What would you have done?


I try to avoid driving people who are in need of medical attention. They need to be able to walk on their own. I do not let a pax sleep in my car under those circumstances, never if they are intoxicated. You did the right thing by calling help, that is all you can do.

I suppose you should have filed some sort of incident report with Uber informing them of having to call in reinforcement.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ExpendableAsset said:


> OP did exactly the right thing. And, the meter runs until the moron has been removed from the vehicle. Never forget that.


If for no other reasons than insurance issues. Once you end that trip with that passed out pax, you are on you would be on your own.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I would have done the same thing, uberAdam78 (Bubbles)! Had a solo male pass out immediately after getting in. Luckily, he woke up when I shook him. Waited to make sure he made it up the stairs ok.

There was a story in our local media about a male driver in same situation but with a male passenger. Driver took him to his house (the drivers house) and put him in his spare bedroom. I'll try to find the article.

Edit: I remember the driver said the guy hadn't entered a destination beforehand.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

They were unhappy because Friday nights are their busiest nights and they were dealing with a drunk who had too much. Not your problem. You did exactly the right thing.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Stick her finger in a warm cup of water...J/K

Sleeping drunks chick will pee in your car but I think you did the right thing, as for me I would have set her on the porch (sign around neck "UBER special delivery ") and rang the doorbell as I don't want her peeing in my car


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

In my opinion you did everything perfectly.

-Attempt to wake her up first with AC and loud music, clapping, etc.
-Then go to home and see if someone can assist
-No one home and drunk unresponsive could be alcohol poisoning, she could've died, so best to call the trained professionals
-Good idea on not trying to White Knight and carry her because that would only end badly


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I would've prob picked the loudest alarm in my phone and play that on max volume right in front of her ears. if that's the only way to make her stop wasting my time, then so be it.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Keep Driving in circles until she wakes up lol


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

1* her if you turned off the meter. 5* her if you kept the meter running. Though I don't think $3-4 for 20 minutes is worth it. Heck... 1*s all around for this girl.


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

uberAdam78 said:


> Last week I had a single female pax after bar hours. I picked her up in downtown Omaha and took her to West Omaha around a 15 mile 25 min ride. She is in her mid 20's.
> The pax passed out/feel asleep in the back seat slumped over, the only thing holding her up was the seat belt. When I arrived at her house she was out. I tried yelling her name and clapping my hands loudly to wake her, but she would not wake up. I tried to ring her doorbell to see if someone was home to help me out bit no one would answer. After approximately 10 minutes I decided to call 911 and have the police come help me because there was no way I was going to touch her to wake her up.
> After waiting 20 minutes an officer shows up and he was able to wake her after shaking the holly shit out of her. A few more officers arrive along with a fire truck and an ambulance. Everyone except for a few officers seemed pretty annoyed that I called.
> What would you have done?


Did you keep the meter running? I wouldve done that.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Get her as close to the destination. Leave her at the curb and give her a golden shower.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

If nothing else, borrow her cell phone and give yourself 5*.


----------



## LA Dude (Jul 27, 2015)

Add Fire Cracker


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

uberAdam78 said:


> Last week I had a single female pax after bar hours. I picked her up in downtown Omaha and took her to West Omaha around a 15 mile 25 min ride. She is in her mid 20's.
> The pax passed out/feel asleep in the back seat slumped over, the only thing holding her up was the seat belt. When I arrived at her house she was out. I tried yelling her name and clapping my hands loudly to wake her, but she would not wake up. I tried to ring her doorbell to see if someone was home to help me out bit no one would answer. After approximately 10 minutes I decided to call 911 and have the police come help me because there was no way I was going to touch her to wake her up.
> After waiting 20 minutes an officer shows up and he was able to wake her after shaking the holly shit out of her. A few more officers arrive along with a fire truck and an ambulance. Everyone except for a few officers seemed pretty annoyed that I called.
> What would you have done?


The same thing happened to me. I phoned the police department directly I didn't call 911. The officer assisted me getting her into her home. We laid her on the couch, the officer left a note on his card saying her Uber driver got her home safe and called him when I could not wake her. When we walked out he told me I did the right thing. The last thing I wanted is an accusation from her that something happened. She would not wake up for anyone.
Better safe than sorry in situations like this.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

These people drinking over their limit... I've had men pass out. After calling them a few times I turn up my stereo and put play from my tablet from outside the car. Lol drunk guys get startled and wobble on home.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

too lazy to read rest of the posts but you did the write thing by calling the police. she could've been alcohol poisoned and you probably would've saved her life if that was the case.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uberAdam78 said:


> Last week I had a single female pax after bar hours. I picked her up in downtown Omaha and took her to West Omaha around a 15 mile 25 min ride. She is in her mid 20's.
> The pax passed out/feel asleep in the back seat slumped over, the only thing holding her up was the seat belt. When I arrived at her house she was out. I tried yelling her name and clapping my hands loudly to wake her, but she would not wake up. I tried to ring her doorbell to see if someone was home to help me out bit no one would answer. After approximately 10 minutes I decided to call 911 and have the police come help me because there was no way I was going to touch her to wake her up.
> After waiting 20 minutes an officer shows up and he was able to wake her after shaking the holly shit out of her. A few more officers arrive along with a fire truck and an ambulance. Everyone except for a few officers seemed pretty annoyed that I called.
> What would you have done?


^^^
Yeah... I was driving Uber Hearse at the time.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I would have done the same thing, uberAdam78 (Bubbles)! Had a solo male pass out immediately after getting in. Luckily, he woke up when I shook him. Waited to make sure he made it up the stairs ok.
> 
> There was a story in our local media about a male driver in same situation but with a male passenger. Driver took him to his house (the drivers house) and put him in his spare bedroom. I'll try to find the article.
> 
> Edit: I remember the driver said the guy hadn't entered a destination beforehand.


I had a Pax tell me about that last week. I think I would have taken him to the local PD, much safer for me, my family, and the passenger.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Police are the best move in that scenario.


^^^
Gotta go thru the pockets first for that $50.00 tip.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

uberAdam78 said:


> Last week I had a single female pax after bar hours. I picked her up in downtown Omaha and took her to West Omaha around a 15 mile 25 min ride. She is in her mid 20's.
> The pax passed out/feel asleep in the back seat slumped over, the only thing holding her up was the seat belt. When I arrived at her house she was out. I tried yelling her name and clapping my hands loudly to wake her, but she would not wake up. I tried to ring her doorbell to see if someone was home to help me out bit no one would answer. After approximately 10 minutes I decided to call 911 and have the police come help me because there was no way I was going to touch her to wake her up.
> After waiting 20 minutes an officer shows up and he was able to wake her after shaking the holly shit out of her. A few more officers arrive along with a fire truck and an ambulance. Everyone except for a few officers seemed pretty annoyed that I called.
> What would you have done?


Had a female stripper as a PAX once who fell asleep in the front seat. Luckily her boyfriend apparently arranged the ride remotely (at first I thought it was her boss/coworker at the club that ordered it for her). She chose to sit in the front seat and gave vague directions (somewhere on Cedar Springs) but never entered the actual address and seemed impatient when I asked her for it before starting the ride. So I just began driving in that direction and she started fiddling with her phone (thought she was entering the address, but she didn't). Within about 10 minutes she was out like a light.. As I got close to Cedar Springs, I attempted to wake her with music, talking to her, etc. Nothing worked. Even her boyfriend seemed to be calling her as her phone was ringing though nowhere in sight (nor was I gonna hunt for it). Just as I was dialing the requester, he called me and asked what was going on. I explained that she was out and I needed the address. The good thing is, he was going to be at that address, so he came downstairs to get her out of the car, while I stood outside the vehicle with my phone until he arrived. He was very thankful, esp after I noticed her phone had fallen between the seat and returned it to them, though I do not recall receiving a tip. Oh well. Just glad it was over with no issues.

It's an awkward situation. Best you can do is respect their space and if someone is not available, calling the cops may be your best and only safe option. Anything else you do, you do at your own risk. Yes, even good Samaritans get screwed. So cover your own ass and do what you think a cop or judge would agree were sensible measures.

Also, make sure you get the address before heading out. Tired of the people who think it's better if they just give you directions as you go. Half the time they aren't paying attention, wait too long before telling you to turn, (or in this case, fall asleep).
If you give it to me verbally and I mistype Amber instead of Ember because that is what it sounded like you said, it's on you. At least some seem to get that. But many still do not. In this day and age, the power is literally in THEIR hands to get it right - yet sometimes they are just too lazy or impatient to do it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I try to avoid driving people who are in need of medical attention. They need to be able to walk on their own. I do not let a pax sleep in my car under those circumstances, never if they are intoxicated. You did the right thing by calling help, that is all you can do.
> 
> I suppose you should have filed some sort of incident report with Uber informing them of having to call in reinforcement.


i have had people walk to my taxi, get in, give me address, do a little small talk and after a few minutes pass out,

As i have said many times, most of you downloaded an app had a few pick-ups with very little if any problems, and now think you are a transportation expert, i can write a blog about the problems i have had driving taxi, black car and uber/lyft,

He did the right thing, called the police.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> i have had people walk to my taxi, get in give me address, do a little small talk and after a few minutes pass out,
> 
> as i have said many times, most of you downloaded an app and now think you are a transportation pro.
> 
> True enough. I stopped at a convenience store Saturday evening to drop a pax....... She paid me, and rather than go inside, she walked around the side of the building where there was lots of brush hemmed in by a long fence at the bottom of a slope. I watched her wander off in that direction, the convenience store clerk saw her wander around too. Fortunately, there was a police officer parked there at the time...... so I didn't actually need to call. He couldn't find her. Nothing appeared in the paper.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

uberAdam78 said:


> Last week I had a single female pax after bar hours. I picked her up in downtown Omaha and took her to West Omaha around a 15 mile 25 min ride. She is in her mid 20's.
> The pax passed out/feel asleep in the back seat slumped over, the only thing holding her up was the seat belt. When I arrived at her house she was out. I tried yelling her name and clapping my hands loudly to wake her, but she would not wake up. I tried to ring her doorbell to see if someone was home to help me out bit no one would answer. After approximately 10 minutes I decided to call 911 and have the police come help me because there was no way I was going to touch her to wake her up.
> After waiting 20 minutes an officer shows up and he was able to wake her after shaking the holly shit out of her. A few more officers arrive along with a fire truck and an ambulance. Everyone except for a few officers seemed pretty annoyed that I called.
> What would you have done?


You have the best screen photo ever... Bubbles.....Love it!


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

You have to look at it this way, not only could it be alcohol poisoning, but she could've had a heart attack or another type of medical issue. The cops shouldn't be annoyed, it's just someone either having a bad night or not happy with their job. I would call 911 if someone were unresponsive.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

poopy said:


> Dear Penthouse Forum,
> 
> You're not gonna believe this, but as I'm a triple amputee albino Uber driver, I can't believe it myself...


Are you a wanna be comic or an Uber driver?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Boston Guber said:


> Are you a wanna be comic or an Uber driver?


wow, who are you replying to.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> wow, who are you replying to.


Poppy


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

Boston Guber said:


> Poppy


poopy said: ↑
Dear Penthouse Forum,

You're not gonna believe this, but as I'm a triple amputee albino Uber driver, I can't believe it myself...


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Boston Guber said:


> Are you a wanna be comic or an Uber driver?


I'm a realist...
I often use humor in situations that might otherwise be serious, except for people's total lack of common sense.

I'm here for my entertainment first, and anything else (good or bad), second.

If I offend your sensibilities or waste your time,
you're doing something wrong.


Uber-on

PS: painintheneck can't see my posts or any reference to them, because he has put me on ignore -- due to his embarrassment in leasing from Santander/Uber.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok. That's fine. I am sarcastic as well. I just didn't find any humor in your handicap joke. Maybe because I'm a recent Army vet. No harm no foul & cheers. Uber on


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

No problem,

The text I wrote in that post was in no way meant to demean disabled people.

It was a cliche, almost verbatim intro to many Penthouse Forum letters _supposedly_ true, sent in by readers.

Thank you for your service.
If not for people like you, idiots like me couldnt be free to post nonsense.

Uber-on


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

Honestly, I would have taken a nap myself. Left the meter running and simply napped.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

poopy said:


> No problem,
> 
> The text I wrote in that post was in no way meant to demean disabled people.
> 
> ...


That is very nice of you. There is no need for thanks,but the acknowledgement is still appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

I actually loathe hyper - sensitive people. I looked back at my comment. Apologies for being a hypercrite. Humor is a good thing. Maybe I'm having a bad day. Uber has me in a piss mood. Their email response,cut & paste nonsense is demeaning to say the least.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry for your crap day, Uber has a way of inciting copious amounts of those.

Don't worry about the previous, text is barely 2 dimensional and can easily lack nuance that would normally be picked up on in face to face real time.

Now, do something that'll be relaxing... you know, something not involving Uber.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

uberAdam78 said:


> Well that couldn't have been any less helpfull.


Omggg where do u guys find there funny ass avatars men Lool I love this one. His in that hill billy show right? Lol


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Martin818 said:


> Omggg where do u guys find there funny ass avatars men Lool I love this one. His in that hill billy show right? Lol


Trailer park boys. It is from Canada.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

uberAdam78 said:


> Trailer park boys. It is from Canada.


Lol sry about that hill billy show wtf was I talking about lol. Anyway I saw that show on Netflix it was alright


----------



## eddy444 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi,

You did a great thing. I would have done the same.
Next time you have the same problem turn it into a positive uber fare. End the fare. Pick up her phone call another uber ride, which most likely will be you.
Accept the fare and drive her to the nearest surge area. When you arrive at the surge area end the fare. Pick up her phone and call for a uber ride.... now you pick her up again from the surge area. Drive her back home, letting the uber pax. Enjoy her uber sleep. Repeat this back and forth till she wakes up.

It will be a glorious fare.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

Did that striper qweef on your front seat?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

uberguytampa said:


> Haha i don't know but calling the police seems a little extreme.


Nope it's the absolute correct call


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Police are the best move in that scenario.


Bingo!!!


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

eddy444 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You did a great thing. I would have done the same.
> Next time you have the same problem turn it into a positive uber fare. End the fare. Pick up her phone call another uber ride, which most likely will be you.
> ...


Your fired.lol


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

ExpendableAsset said:


> OP did exactly the right thing. And, the meter runs until the moron has been removed from the vehicle. Never forget that.


> Fare Adjustment

> Mistimed Trip

Bye, enjoy it being reset to $0.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

glados said:


> > Fare Adjustment
> 
> > Mistimed Trip
> 
> Bye, enjoy it being reset to $0.


Yup. I had an asshat redirect me into traffic in Boston,after I tried taking him on a better route. Then when told him I tried to give him a better route,he tells me "I know Boston"! He then went home and requested a fare review. Wouldn't you know it,they adjusted the fare to be less money and told me I should have went the way I tried to go. Smh


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

glados said:


> > Fare Adjustment
> 
> > Mistimed Trip
> 
> Bye, enjoy it being reset to $0.


I have seen these tactics you are referring to , if the pax tried it I would simply demand that the adjustment be undone. I have in fact, had to do this several times. To their credit, Uber driver support has never failed to make sure that I am paid in full. This has included cleaning fees, passengers scamming, invalid complaints, uncharged cancellations, etc. The point is, the trip DOES NOT end until the passenger has left the vehicle, you should know this for liability reasons if nothing else.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

ExpendableAsset said:


> I have seen these tactics you are referring to , if the pax tried it I would simply demand that the adjustment be undone. I have in fact, had to do this several times. To their credit, Uber driver support has never failed to make sure that I am paid in full. This has included cleaning fees, passengers scamming, invalid complaints, uncharged cancellations, etc. The point is, the trip DOES NOT end until the passenger has left the vehicle, you should know this for liability reasons if nothing else.


I agree. I no longer take any Uber/fecal matter. This situation happened when I was wet behind the ears (15 months ago). I now do not let up until whatever cost,fee,or problem is fixed.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Police are the best move in that scenario.


As newbie, I don't feel qualified to give opinions on most of these subjects, but as a 25+ year registered nurse, I do feel qualified to give one here. This is absolutely correct. You call 911 - because you can't get medics/police/ambulance without calling 911. I've tried.

At any rate, you can't just dump her in some random spot, hoping someone will help her out. Alcohol poisoning is a real thing and college kids *die* of it every year. As a mom of two college kids, I hope someone would call medics for my kid if he/she were unresponsive.

On the business end of things, I think you'd be within your rights to not 'end trip' (make her pay for it) until the cops got her out AND you were done with whatever statement you had to give and were allowed to leave to resume your job.

Some of these kids don't learn from their stupidity until it costs them money. Better yet if the bill goes to mummy and daddy and they get in trouble for drinking so much the cops/medics were called.

One more point from the nurse P.O.V. - to protect medics, cops always have to show up if ambulance is called to a traffic situation in case there is need for actual traffic control. Likewise, especially in smaller towns, the fire department/EMTs show up too, partially out of boredom but also in case there is a need to physically be able to lift/move a larger/unconscious person. That they roll their eyes and act disgusted/bored in this situation is more a commentary on the drunk than on you. They see a LOT of this.

You did the right thing, 100%.


----------

